# XDM, SD/M&P, Glock



## AdamJames2828 (Nov 9, 2011)

First time shopper--in the market for a reliable 9mm used for target shooting and possibly carry. 

Here's what I am looking at but they all just look so damn good. 

Springfield XDM 9mm (3.8)
Glock 19
SD9
M&P 9mm

Thoughts?

Commission into the Air Force in another year and would like to have one of these with me when I go in. :smt1099


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Are you new to shooting? Or new to these particular guns? If new to shooting, consider taking an NRA handgun safety course for starters. Then begin looking.

Assuming, you're not entirely new to handguns and have settled on 9mm semi-auto, here's my $0.02.

My first handgun was a Glock 19 Gen 4 purchased new about a year ago. I've been very happy with it, reliable, accurate, solid -- no issues. I have no experience with the other models you mentioned, but I believe they are highly regarded as well. I also believe they are all hammerless SA only (similar to the Glock design) so perhaps you've thought this through very carefully to zero-in on these. 

If you're not tied to the hammerless SA only design, then I'd recommend you consider 3 other very proven, popular, and classic 9mm semi-auto guns; the CZ 75B (or 75B compact), the Browning HiPower, and the Beretta FS92 (or compact version). These are also regarded as accurate and reliable guns that have been around for a good while.

All that said... you really need to hold and shoot these guns to find out which one feels best in your hand. Perhaps a local range rents these or you have friends that own them. Try 'em out to be sure.

Safe shooting!


----------



## AdamJames2828 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ronmail,

I appreciate your feedback! I have been shooting (mostly rifles, hunting) since I can remember. The old man liked to watch me as an 8 year old try and shoot a feather-light 30-06 only to have the scope catch me between the eyes...still have the scar..but I digress.

When my grandfather passed on, he also passed on an absolutely beautiful Springfield 1911A1 .45 to my father which I have had the pleasure of shooting. Early on in college, I volunteered at the local police-department as an intern and was trained with a Glock 22. I very much enjoyed the feel up until I picked up an XDM and was instantly in love with the look, feel, and mechanics. During my Air Force Field Training experience (equivalent of Basic Training) I shot the Beretta M9 and quite frankly, didn't care for it.

I also have some friends who swear by the SD9 or M&P. As far as hammer vs striker, I prefer striker mostly because of the aesthetics. I have another advent handgun fanatic who owns a CZ (not sure of the model) and he told me to go with the Glock. 

I'm sure its all personal preference but I don't want to fall in love with an unreliable model. I am also left-handed..does that matter at all?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glock

Never look back... lol

It is interesting how these 3 models are constantly compared: M&P, Glock, and Springfield. I trust Glock the most, the value of the Springfield Xd's are outstanding tho (you get alot of shit with them like holsters mag pouches awesome case plus a lifetime guarentee), M&P seems to be the weakest of the three choices and also dont get an SD9...


----------



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

Glock 19
I wish I would have started there!


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Go with the Springfield XDM. I don't own one and I do own a Glock. I love my Glock, but I have always loved Glocks. You stated that you enjoyed the Glock 22 until you tried the Springfield XDM and you loved that gun. Go with the gun that you really like. The M&P, XDM, and Glock are all very fine firearms. You cannot go wrong with either of them. What will matter most to you is what you really like. Sounds like you like the Springfield but maybe you are worried about it's reliability. Everything that I have heard about the Springfield XDM is that it is totally reliable.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My S&W M&P Pro is a wonderful gun.










That being said ...

You might want to consider a Sig Sauer P2022 ..










Sig Sauer quality at a very low price.

And it is a tack driver.

:smt1099


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

+1 on the Sig SP2022 .....JJ


----------



## murphy12 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds like the XDm fits you best. Just sayin'.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

as a glock person, i am going to say go with the glock. My buddy has a glock 23 and a m&p 40 and he swears by the smith and wesson. says theres no comparison. I have shot his smith and i was very impressed, but am a firm beleiver in glock


----------



## SgtMoe (Nov 15, 2011)

*Like the other guys were saying......I'd go with the Sig Sauer....they have a big selection to choose from. My EDC is a Sig.....
Second i'd go with Springfield Armory XD-SC 9 mm Great gun small and easy to conceal....
Last i would go with the Glock again big selection all out good gun.....
well thats my 2cents hope this helped u and good luck on whatever u choose.......*

*Death smiles at Everyone......Marines smile Back......*:smt1099


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

You have a list of fine pistols there but, in reading your posts it sounds to me like the XDM bug has already bitten. If thats what feels and shoots great for you then sounds like the perfect choice to me. It's your gun, your choice, and only you have to be happy with it and as i said, there is not a poor choice on that list.


----------



## jluker (Dec 16, 2011)

IMO the xd-sc 9mm is the way to go hands down! my older brother and dad both carry xd-sc 9mm every day never had any problems or complaints! also its an awesome and solid shooting gun and would recomend it to any one!


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

I have all three and I Everyday Carry the S&WM&P40/357Sig with Crimson Trace Laser Grip. I mostly carry in the 40S&W configuration loaded with Federal 165 grain HST JHP ammunition.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

The loving couples ( AK47-Glock ) :smt033


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Choosing the Right Concealed Carry Handgun for You - YouTube


----------



## griffon (Oct 24, 2011)

Check out a Walther PPQ. That is definitely going to be my next handgun.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

AdamJames2828 said:


> First time shopper--in the market for a reliable 9mm used for target shooting and possibly carry....
> Thoughts?
> Commission into the Air Force in another year and would like to have one of these with me when I go in. :smt1099


Since you'll be a USAF officer in a year or so, You may wish to familiarize yourself with the Beretta 92/M-9 series handguns & variants. Perhaps the compact version. The M-9 will be your friend on deployment. Developing a friendship with the type can't really hurt, and they are pretty good guns. Worth some thought anyway. 
If you go another direction the various CZs are worth a look. 
I've never really developed a liking of striker guns, I think the triggers generally suck. After a good 1911, they all feel like staple guns. If you must go that way, the M&P & XDms are decent choices. Their triggers suck less IMHO.


----------



## Sweet (Jul 8, 2012)

Buy a brand new Sig Sauer SP2022 9mm online for $369. My opinion this is best dollar/quality value on the market. It is DA/SA with a decocker, 15+1 capacity, but only the one mag, 2 grips, nice molded case with room for an extra mag. I bought mine for $399 at AcademySports before seeing it a little cheaper online.


----------



## Fabius (Jun 10, 2007)

Before you decide, at least handle and dry fire the M&P. My first semi-auto pistol was a Glock 23. Very reliable, but i never liked the ergonomics. I bought one of the first M&P 9's to come out because I loved the feel of it. Have never looked back. Now own M&P 9, 9c and 40. All have been as reliable as the Glock, but much more pleasant to shoot. 

I can understand why you would like an XD after shooting a Glock. Glocks are functional, but not particularly ergonoomic. XD's are better, but I prefer the M&P to both. I know others who prefer the XD. For that reason, I suggest that you try both before deciding.


----------

